

The Facebook experiment has failed. Let’s go back. - tomislav
https://medium.com/a-programmers-tale/f7b8c66109ea

======
PHPmysqlSF
Every few years is another one. Remember GeoCities? TheGlobe before that? Then
Bo Peabody's one?

Pretty easy to code, from there can collapse fast as it grew. FB no exception
prob

